
'We're not lazy, we're old': 71yr-old Costco worker wins right to sit on the job - petethomas
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/montreal/costco-employee-71-quebec-sitting-work-bench-1.4397157
======
parent5446
This seems a little misleading. He didn't really "win" the right in my
opinion. Rather he complained enough such that the company granted him an
exception. Based on the headline I was expecting some sort of court decision.

~~~
Zanni
It's _very_ misleading. He's not even a Costco worker. He works for a
subcontractor called CDS.

------
sddfd
That must be a very poor country where the 71 year old still have to work...
/Sarcasm

But more seriously, if life expectancy increases, but we still suffer the same
'elderly' conditions as humans always have, there is a problem.

~~~
totalZero
The richness of a country should not be judged by institutionalized payouts of
a full living stipend to the elderly.

~~~
Daishiman
You pretty much missed the entire point of what wealth is for.

~~~
totalZero
Not every socialist country is rich. And not every rich country is socialist.

It would be wise for you to keep political biases distinct from a clear view
of the facts.

